# Seeking direction, information sources and mentoring regarding sheep and beef cattle.



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

I like farming, a lot. There's nothing like the satisfaction of producing anything that is of high quality, especially if it takes a special combination of knowledge, skill, aptitude, ability and even luck. Adding a few branches to the tree would help grow and stabilize our farm income, and I'm thinking beef cattle will be our next step. I'm also considering sheep because of faster production. I might want to do both, I already have a small building and pasture that just has a couple goats in it.

I'd like to expand and diversify a little bit at a time, starting slow as we can afford it, building an inventory of animals that is manageable and supportable.

I've already found a lot of good sources for learning, such as the local extension office website, staff and conferences. I'm wondering if anybody on haytalk has some sources for knowledge and reference that could help me learn?

I don't know anything about sheep. Cows I know probably just enough to get me into deep trouble. I'm busy building a 30 X 72 clearspan fabric hoop building for hay storage right now, so it's a good time to learn and work on the next steps.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Best advice I could give you is find someone in your area who seems to get everything done on time and actually done right and talk to them.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Any forum or online community recommendations?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Besides Man Cows are the dumbest smart animial God ever created. If there is a place you want them to go they won't and if there is a place you don't want them to go they will hell or high water! That said I grew up raising cows and farming with dad and untill they were my cows I then realized how little I knew. Two books I have are Storey's guide to raising beef cattle ( its cows 101) and a animial vet book very old. Are you wanting to raise cow calf pairs or buy young steers and pasture them untill fall? My suggestion would be to spend time with a older guy who could use the help. The thing about cows is that there is so much to them that old timers know by instinct and experience that few books or other media sourses will have. Personaly I would start out with a few weened calves from the sale barn take them straight to the vet and vacinate them. Oh yeah you can not build a fence too good! For what its worth it was free!


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! If you are interested in raising cattle, be sure and go "by the book" on your operations. Find a cafe or place where cattle raisers frequent and ask for advice, etc. Most will welcome your questions and can become very good friends as well. You need to get the correct equipment for handling and working cattle. Your local veterinarian will get to know you well. Get updated copies of the books as previously mentioned. You need to have a breeding season and be prepared to cull any cows that are not pregnant. Don't keep a cow that won't have a calf because it is pretty or looks to good to send to the auction. Remember, it is a business. Best of luck! Always, Gene


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

First of all, I'm very envious of your hay picture....my fields look like a desert in comparison.

Get a copy of: Merck Veterinary Manual you'll find it to be very helpful for all your animals. After that, I'd look at the various State extension services around you as well as the Providences North of you. There is a wealth of information out there.

I grew up running range cattle in South Texas that's a whole different thing.


----------

